# Med blue/cognac/alum M Sport 540 4th ED



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

soledoc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


Driving today through Chartreuse today. Such a beautiful place to be with a new BMW






























View attachment 786356








Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Big day today in Chartreuse mountains. Hiking driving eating French food. Good life.




































H]


























Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Sorry for the double posts. Sitting in bed in hotel (probably the nicest one I’ve ever stayed in. Petit Hôtel Confidentiel in Chambéry). I’m pretty tired


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

What do you perfer, yellow or green? Did you try the VEP?


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Right now I like green. But the blue Wil be my standard color. The ladies in the car like lilac. What’s VEP?


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

soledoc said:


> Right now I like green. But the blue Wil be my standard color. The ladies in the car like lilac. What's VEP?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


Question was in reference to Chartreuse as you took a photo outside. There is a yellow and green Chartreuse, VEP is aged longer in barrels. It's a popular after dinner digestive, popular in the Alps. Thought that you might have had a tasting where the Monks distill Chartreuse.


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Ibiza said:


> Question was in reference to Chartreuse as you took a photo outside. There is a yellow and green Chartreuse, VEP is aged longer in barrels. It's a popular after dinner digestive in the Alps. Thought that you might have had a tasting where the Monks distill Chartreuse.


Now I know. I went to Voiron today and saw the VEP barrels. Also visited Entre Deux Guiers where the new facility is located. Opens in September.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Car is gone. Dropped off in Geneva. 1356 km (862 miles). Awesome trip. I'm exhausted. Saw Lausanne and Evian les Bains today. Flying home tomorrow from Geneva to DC then home to Indianapolis. I'll say traveling with two adult women has been tough on the luggage space in the car. My 15 yr old son (3rd ED) was fine. He wants for nothing except a 15 cm Opinel knife. Clothes and shoes purchased here take up a lot of room. I'll post some pics later of the luggage and what fit where.










































View attachment 787296
View attachment 787298














Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Back home yesterday. woke up at 4:15am (went to bed at 9:30pm). Always bittersweet but it was an amazing experience as always. Each ED is a bit different. the refurbished lounge at the Welt is nice. Fortunately no issues with the car. Drop off at Geneva was a bit difficult just trying to find the place. Not as easy as Vienna or Munich for sure. 

Now I'm driving my 2007 530xi wagon which is still a nice car but I must say this 2018 is my favorite BMW yet.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Now the worst part - it'll seem like forever until your car arrives at your dealership.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

Gluhwein said:


> Now the worst part.


Yes indeed. Do keep us posted on your car's trip back home. Also, don't forget to complete the "******** Online Redelivery Reporting Form Now Online - Enter Results Here" when your car is safely back home. I hope you set some new speed records.


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

I forget how to track it on the way home. I just emailed the shipping agent to tell me what boat it will be on. Is it always Wallenius Willhelmsen? If it is I believe I put in the VIN and follow it there but is there a way to tell who is shipping the car back? I know it's going to the port of Balitmore. 

I'll definitely enter the details where you suggest for tracking it back home.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

soledoc said:


> I forget how to track it on the way home. I just emailed the shipping agent to tell me what boat it will be on. Is it always Wallenius Willhelmsen? If it is I believe I put in the VIN and follow it there but is there a way to tell who is shipping the car back? I know it's going to the port of Balitmore.


I think most east coast cars ride on a WW ship - but not always. Your best way to find out which line your car is on is to contact the shipping agent - and you have taken care of that. I would think Geneva's agents would be quick to respond.

WW has two ships leaving Bremerhaven for Baltimore tomorrow and another on the 13th and two more on the 17th. Looks like you picked a good time to drop off!

K-Line doesn't seem to have any ships going to Baltimore until May 3.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Geneva takes an additional week to transport to Bremerhaven, then up to an additional week to be assigned a vessel. Best way to know which boat your vehicle has been assigned to is to e-mail the Geneva shipping agent. W&W stopped allowing vehicles to be tracked via VIN on the website last year due to security concerns and K Line has no option to track. Upon your vehicles disembarkment, I recommend to call up BMW Genius via the toll free number each day around 4:30PM ET. On the positive, at least you don't have to wait for a PCD date afterwards.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

On my previous EDs I contacted Loginout via EMail and they kept me posted until the cars reached the port in Hamburg. Then I followed on the Walenius website and https://www.vesselfinder.com/.


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Gluhwein said:


> On my previous EDs I contacted Loginout via EMail and they kept me posted until the cars reached the port in Hamburg. Then I followed on the Walenius website and https://www.vesselfinder.com/.


So you can or can't track on Ww Website? Right now I can't see using my VIN. FYI my car left Geneva the next day after i dropped it off

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

It's been 3 years for me, but I recall Loginout sending me the booking and/or bill of lading number(s) which I then entered here:

https://www.2wglobal.com/webapps?fr...cean.do?method=getDefaultOceanQuickSearchPage

I believe it was through that site that I learned of the specific ship and departure dates as well as the estimated arrival time in the US.

But most of my obsession was spent on the Vesselfinder website. I also remember checking live cams in Southampton, UK and Halifax, NS to watch the ship docking at intermediate ports. Maybe the former was when I was stalking my factory-ordered MINI Cooper.


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Gluhwein said:


> It's been 3 years for me, but I recall Loginout sending me the booking and/or bill of lading number(s) which I then entered here:
> 
> https://www.2wglobal.com/webapps?fr...cean.do?method=getDefaultOceanQuickSearchPage
> 
> ...


I found the vessel. It just left Southampton and next stop listed is Baltimore. Strange it's not stopping anywhere in between.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

And it's here at the dealership in Indianapolis. Boat landed May 4. May 14 it's here. Not bad. Picking it up tonight! Pics to follow.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

soledoc said:


> And it's here at the dealership in Indianapolis. Boat landed May 4. May 14 it's here. Not bad. Picking it up tonight! Pics to follow.


Yes, 38 days from drop off in Geneva to pickup in Indiana is one week better than the average for cars arriving on the east coast. It is not often that a car will only take 10 days from the port to pickup at the dealer - the stars must have been aligned!


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Trinitony said:


> Yes, 38 days from drop off in Geneva to pickup in Indiana is one week better than the average for cars arriving on the east coast. It is not often that a car will only take 10 days from the port to pickup at the dealer - the stars must have been aligned!


Next up 35% tint next week

























View attachment 795556


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------

